# Destino, Dali + Disney, best short ever!! (don`t watch high)



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 8, 2010)

I love this short, I found it like 3 years ago but in a really low quality (filmed from a screen) and now I find it in HQ!!!! please watch it to the end, is a piece of art (I love surrealism)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice to see another completed piece from when Disney wasn't afraid to take risks. Even though it was completed in 2003 the original collaboration was in 1946 but got shitcanned by studio execs.


----------



## AySay (Jan 9, 2010)

I love surreal art too! I've never seen this before, and its really nice.


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd heard of this but didn't realise it had finally been released...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed that.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome. I dig me some Dali. Never seen that before. Appropriate music too.


----------

